# Unnatural fabric sales



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Where can we find stuff like ballistic nylon, ripstop nylon, neoprene, naugahyde? DW can make packs and bags and all sorts of stuff, if she can find the materials. She has used canvas in the past, but wants the other stuff.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think DenverFabrics has some of that....
here's a link to their outdoor fabrics page

http://www.denverfabrics.com/pages/static/outdoor-recreation/outdoor-recreation.htm

Angie


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

There is a great company out of oregon called "Rain Shed". If they are not on the web let me know I have a catalog


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks, looks like both links will be useful.


----------

